
Ex-employee of Indian outsourcer HCL fired after reporting harassment of Muslim - masonic
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/12/26/indian-it-firm-hcl-america-fired-employee-after-reporting-harassment-of-muslim-coworker-lawsuit/
======
eganist
The very same HCL that acts as one of the largest H1B avenues for entry into
the US?
[https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/11/06/us/outsourcin...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/11/06/us/outsourcing-
companies-dominate-h1b-visas.html)

It's a bit vile seeing a company which acts as a gateway to a society where
freedoms such as one's practice of religion are ostensibly preserved and
respected... act in contravention of preserving such freedoms. You'd think a
company in their position would stick up for their workforce considering their
workforce is literally their revenue model.

But I was born in the US, so I suppose I'm putting too much faith in the idea
that this news will harm the uptake of HCL as an H1B provider as a result of
not empowering their staff.

~~~
whatshisface
> _You 'd think a company in their position would stick up for their workforce
> considering their workforce is literally their revenue model._

No company on earth could have any revenue without its workforce, but that's
never stopped sweatshop conditions in the past! The only escape from that fate
is either rarity or unionization. The H1B system is even more prone to bad
conditions, because workers on visas are literally second-class citizens, with
fewer rights and much less bargaining power.

------
lifesucks1
This is a tip of the iceberg as to what these companies do. You have to see
how they treat their h1b employees. This is modern day slavery that no one
wants to talk about. I guess this is what capitalism has come down to.

